

Avoid OOP (Overzealous Optimization Programming) - p0larboy
http://colintoh.com/blog/avoid-oop

======
NewsReader42
I don't know where to start.... Telling people to not write fast code for the
sake of other people checking that code is absolute madness. The code is ran
thousands or millions of times per day and is the obvious choice to lean
toward when optimizing instead of leaning toward optimizing for some
theoretical idiot who likes to read lines of code in a fast and efficient
manner to do his job.

This job may be ran once or twice a year which is nowhere near the amount of
savings in various computational power / hardware etc compared with the wages
of some geek who simply can't be bothered to do his job well.

------
kghose
The advice I've always been given is that speed optimization is a second step
after writing your code in the idiomatic, easy to read and maintain way. The
optimization is done after profiling to find out where the real bottlenecks
are for your application.

------
namuol
By the same token, don't worry too much about writing "maintainable" code
before you actually start solving the problem at hand.

~~~
nstart
Absolutely. The only "clean" practice I advocate is test driven development.
The day you want to refactor your code to avoid copy paste hell, you'll be
thankful you have all those tests in place

